# انواع الطاقة



## المدحق (20 نوفمبر 2007)

تقرير عن انواع الطاقة وكيفية الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## elyajizi (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الطاقة النضيفة والكيميائية و النووية والحرارية الحركية و الداتية كل هده انواع الطاقة اخيرا الطاقة الفيزائية العالية


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم على المضوع اخي


----------



## moaidgazy (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

